

Uber challenges - octavdruta
http://www.talentbuddy.co/set/523cc5174af0110af38303a8
A set of challenges that explore some of the things that happen when you connect with a driver on Uber.
======
taralx
Yet another site that requires Facebook login to use. Makes me sad...

~~~
Xorlev
Not to mention it asks for your friend list..

------
bwertz
Great new challenges - love the Pub Crawl one

